
DIY PIC Micro House Network [PicNET2] - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/diy-pic-micro-house-network-picnet2
======
ionela
PicNET2 allows to develop a DIY domotic network with easy-to-use and cheap
devices. I wanted to make possible the communication between the little
devices (the well-known PIC) in a simple, safe and cheap way so the idea was
born.

